# Express entry 2015 docs required



## Priyanga (Oct 5, 2014)

Hi ,

Can any one please help me with the List of Documents required for Express entry application submission. 

Thanks,
Priya

Hi,

Can any one help me with the below queries regarding the points for express entry.

1. should we still calculate our points out of 100 as we do for Federal skilled worker program? or we should use the points out of 1200 for Express entry?

2. In the CIC website i could see two different calculation one *with spouse* and another *without spouse*. is it mandatory to calculate the points applicable for *with spouse* if the primary applicant is married? or we can use either of it? which one is beneficial?

3. If we calculate the points based on *with spouse* should we submit ECA for spouse as well?

Thanks,
Priya


----------



## dineshngct (Jul 23, 2014)

Hi Priyanga,

Me too have the same question.

Is it mandatory to add spouse details or not. If I specify married but not adding (do not have spouse assessment or ielts score) spouse skill assessment and language skills will the tool allow to submit.. If it allows how the points gonna be calculated.




Priyanga said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Can any one please help me with the List of Documents required for Express entry application submission.
> 
> ...


----------



## ddabral (Apr 29, 2014)

dineshngct said:


> Hi Priyanga,
> 
> Me too have the same question.
> 
> Is it mandatory to add spouse details or not. If I specify married but not adding (do not have spouse assessment or ielts score) spouse skill assessment and language skills will the tool allow to submit.. If it allows how the points gonna be calculated.


As per my understanding, If you specify spouse, you will be applicable under spouse based point sys. By that logic if you do not wish to submit spouse's assessment/ielts, you will not get any points for that.


----------



## sameersaini89 (Nov 20, 2014)

Hi All, 

I came to know about this scheme just a day or 2 back and i was interested in it.
Can you guys please tell me when is it going to start and how can we apply to it.
If is it online what would be the link to register to it.

Also how many points are required.

Thanks in advance


----------



## GWH64 (Nov 22, 2014)

sameersaini89 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I came to know about this scheme just a day or 2 back and i was interested in it.
> Can you guys please tell me when is it going to start and how can we apply to it.
> ...


Let me google that for you


----------



## santhoshkphb (May 29, 2014)

Guys

I am also looking to apply under express entry
But before that i came to know that Education assessment required initially.
What all the documents need to submit to WES

Done b.Com in the year 2003 and having 10 years experience in RETAIL 

And please let me know what all the documents need to submit for next stage job bank after WES.

I want to apply online can i have the LINK please
And where can i check Eligible POINTS online

Please need assistance in that please

Regards
Santosh


----------

